# Tiger Barbs seem less hardy



## ecojedifishes (Oct 4, 2013)

I used to have barbs a few years ago and they lived years. I started a tiger barb, albino barb, green barb, ruby barb tank again. This time I am not having good luck. I keep losing the tiger barbs about 1 per month, some are young some are fully grown. Are they getting less hardy? I check and change water each week. Want to know if anyone else is experiencing premature loss of barbs.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

How many in total and in what size tank?


----------



## ecojedifishes (Oct 4, 2013)

Lost 6 over 6 months. 2 were about 1.5' and the rest were full size. Tank size is 29. No other fish died at the same time.


----------

